# Crossovers you'd like to see but will probably never happen



## psion (Apr 16, 2007)

Just like the title says, what crossover do you hope to see but probably never will and why?

My hope:Â Â Ratchet & Clank meet Fox McCloud in a Mass Effect styled RPG.Â Â This time, the fate of several galaxies are at stake.

Why it won't be done:Â Â Too many legalities to work through, radically different levels of firepower between universes, probably a lot more that I didn't think of.


----------



## BloodRedFox (Apr 16, 2007)

What I'd like to see: A Kingdom Hearts game for Wii with Nintendo characters along with Square and Disney characters.

Why it might not happen: While having Square, Disney, and Nintendo characters all in one game would be awesome, there may be too many legalites to work out.


----------



## Rouge2 (Apr 16, 2007)

Well, I would like to see Derek Styles, Angie Thompson, and Mario in a game.


----------



## BloodRedFox (Apr 16, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> Well, I would like to see Derek Styles, Angie Thompson, and Mario in a game.



Hmm, Trauma Center meets Mario. That'd be interesting but yeah I can see why that wouldn't happen.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 16, 2007)

Deus Ex and Sephiroth. Purely so you can kick the living shit out of that pussy Sephiroth.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Apr 17, 2007)

How about all FF characters meeting up for the first time. Maybe even have a special place where you meet the cids... ALL OF THEM. (That would be weird all right. :b)

Or at least a game with all the characters from FF6 and 7, two of the best games in the series. Would like to see Kefka and Sepheroth in a room togeather and see what they do. Probably try to kill each other, I'd imagine. 

Anouther good one would be the characters from Samurai warriors and the characters from Devil kings. :b 

One crossover that some never thought possible is ACTUALY coming out, Samurai Warriors meets Dynasty warriors. :3


----------



## shinigami-whistle (Apr 17, 2007)

I defiantly agree on the FF thing xD I've always thought it would be interesting to see how characters from the diff games would interact. (Squall and Cloud would all be like "...." and then probably try and fight to see who was stronger or something xD)

Another interesting one would be Zelda and some sort of space/sci-fi game together. Link in space, anyone? Running around with the master lazer gun and robotic sidekick who constantly inputs you with worthless knowledge you already know! That would just be funny, you can't deny that xD yet somehow oddly badass.


----------



## ceacar99 (Apr 17, 2007)

classic heavy gear upgraded and turned into a mmorpg . the game started out as a paper and pencil rpg right? why couldnt it be turned into a mmo! it certianly would have one of the most unique experiences out there, that i can telll you. no more ever crack copy cats .


----------



## themocaw (Apr 17, 2007)

BloodRedFox said:
			
		

> Rouge2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've actually thought about writing a crossover fanfic between Phoenix Wright and Trauma Center with a title playing off the word "Guilt," like "Shadows of Guilt" or something similar.



			
				ceacar99 said:
			
		

> classic heavy gear upgraded and turned into a mmorpg . the game started out as a paper and pencil rpg right? why couldnt it be turned into a mmo! it certianly would have one of the most unique experiences out there, that i can telll you. no more ever crack copy cats .



Only if they also do Tribe 8 and Jovian Chronicles.  Especially Tribe 8.  Jebus, that would be an awesome setting for an MMORPG.


----------



## CentariPheonix (Apr 17, 2007)

Final FURRY Fantasy

Fix'd.


----------



## themocaw (Apr 17, 2007)

CentariPheonix said:
			
		

> Final FURRY Fantasy
> Fix'd.



Fail.  Good God, if you combine the furry and Final Fantasy fandoms, the end result will be. . . actually, wait, there was a MUCK based on that idea a while back and it wasn't so bad. . . Strike that, this could be made of a mix of win and fail.


----------



## Option7 (Apr 17, 2007)

Kratos vs. Prince of Persia...


----------



## psion (Apr 17, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> I've actually thought about writing a crossover fanfic between Phoenix Wright and Trauma Center with a title playing off the word "Guilt," like "Shadows of Guilt" or something similar.



But if Phoenix is a defense attorny, then won't he be protecting the bad guys?


----------



## Sylvine (Apr 17, 2007)

Mega Wolf said:
			
		

> Or at least a game with all the characters from FF6 and 7, two of the best games in the series. Would like to see Kefka and Sepheroth in a room togeather and see what they do. Probably try to kill each other, I'd imagine.



Well, thanks to Youtube, we all know that Kefka'd call Sephy "Mommy's Boy" in front of everyone resulting in a good laugh and sephy's great shame. Dark God my ass =P ( If You don't get the reference, You didn't waste too much time on FF7, which is a good thing =) ) 


Oddly enough, I'm thinking about... Silent Hill and FF7. 

Yeah, smack me for that, but only after reading this ( warning! Major spoilers ahead!! )

As we get to know in SH games, mostly in SH2, the place of Silent Hill is a bit like a mirror of the soul. The creatures and dimension shifts are often manifestations of the individual's fears, concience, guilt, whatnot. This makes for some quite bizarre settings and situations, as You may imagine. 

On to the crossover: Cut the action crap that's been overextended in AC and Dirge of Cerberus, no saving the world this time. Concentrate on the characters as they are. Looking into the original FF7, we can see most of them endure some kind of psychical stress. We have Vincent Valentine, who cannot forgive homself for forsaking his love ( at least in his mind ), Barret, full of guilt because of what happened to his friend, Dyne. Reeve, torn between sense of duty and loyality to Shin-Ra. Yuffie with her inferiority complex. Cid, in a way, as well, disappointed at his life and his failures, masking it up with anger. Nanaki, after discovering he hated his father without reason, is probably haunted by some inner demons as well. Tifa, knowing more than she was ready to admit to herself and others. And, of course, the most ******-up character of the story, Cloud Strife. Going through psychic stress in SOLDIER, then physical and psychic torture in Hojo's Lab, losing his best friend, and lying to himself and others about his past; later, being unable to protect someone whom he loved, and being a puppet in the hands of his adversary. ( Really, Aerith is the only one I can't detect such a fault in. Booooring! )  

Remember the scenes with Jenova and Sephiroth? With the creepy music in the background? The massacre when jenova broke out at the shin-ra headquarters and on board of the Junon ship? The disturbing scenery of the Lifestream in Mideel? Now imagine that with a Silent Hill touch. 

Ouch.

 I'd love to see that! ^_^ 

~Sylv


----------



## themocaw (Apr 17, 2007)

psion said:
			
		

> themocaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, but you forget: Phoenix only defends the innocent who have been wrongfully accused of a crime, including brilliant young doctors who have been framed for murder.


----------



## psion (Apr 17, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> psion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, touche.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Apr 17, 2007)

How about Darkstalker mud wrestling! Or the FF thing. It'd be neat to see an all-encompasing FF game.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Apr 18, 2007)

Tribes + Half-Life 2. Jetpacks and gravity guns and portal generators...bliss.


----------



## dracoicebane (Apr 18, 2007)

LOL MARIO AND SONIC

... oh wait. Shit!


----------



## FanaticRat (Apr 18, 2007)

Mother/Earthbound Series + Pokemon. That'd be badass.

*Daydreams about Ness and co fighting Mewtwo*


----------



## Sukebepanda (Apr 18, 2007)

Pokemon AND Digimon.. =O =O =O OH NO, it'd be a pedo-party!


----------



## psion (Apr 19, 2007)

Sukebepanda said:
			
		

> Pokemon AND Digimon.. =O =O =O OH NO, it'd be a pedo-party!



No... my brain is melting at the sheer horror!


----------



## 0-Kado-0 (Apr 24, 2007)

I want Metroid, F-Zero, and Star Fox all in one game. They've already hinted at them being in the same game world on multiple occasions.


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Apr 24, 2007)

I'd like to see NamcoxCapcom out in Europe. If only because it's the closest we'll ever get to a new 2D game from them.


----------



## dwitefry (Apr 24, 2007)

psion said:
			
		

> Sukebepanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think psion put that pretty well, the sheer cuteness would overload my head.

I'd like a big fighting game crossover myself, with a huge cast and characters from across the genre, Tekken, Street Fighter, King of Fighters, Soul Calibur, Mortal Kombat, Guilty Gear, Rival Schools, Dead or Alive, Eternal Champions, Virtua Fighter, Darkstalkers hell even World Heroes and Brutal: Paws of Fury (reminding me I must do some Foxy Roxy fanart) the game would use all the best bits from the games (so um...Mortal Kombat really wouldnt' have that much influence..heh...maybe the fatalities) and the penguin level from Tekken, Actually i wouldn't mind it's gameplay based on Tekken, cos I can do that 

I've also always wanted to see a Battletoads & Double Dragon-esque team up of Final Fight and Streets of Rage, mind you someone could have made a fan game of that by now...anyone know of one?

meX


----------



## GuitarSolo (Apr 24, 2007)

Starfox and James Bond. 

I don't know why. The idea of nearly two completly different characters meeting appeals to me.

Why it won't happen: Just about all of James Bond's partners die. There's been like 6 or something like that. Not including the 64 series.


And the legalalities. With EA and Nintendo and what not.


----------



## Jekkal (Apr 24, 2007)

Sonic and Ratchet & Clank.

If only because I'm already writing the fanfic.


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 24, 2007)

0-Kado-0 said:
			
		

> I want Metroid, F-Zero, and Star Fox all in one game. They've already hinted at them being in the same game world on multiple occasions.



See: Super Smash Bros. series.


----------



## Mel-the-Hybrid (May 31, 2007)

Digimon vs Pokemon


----------



## FoxyStitch47 (Jun 20, 2007)

Mega Wolf said:
			
		

> How about all FF characters meeting up for the first time. Maybe even have a special place where you meet the cids... ALL OF THEM. (That would be weird all right. :b)
> 
> Or at least a game with all the characters from FF6 and 7, two of the best games in the series. Would like to see Kefka and Sepheroth in a room togeather and see what they do. Probably try to kill each other, I'd imagine.
> 
> ...



How about Dynasty Warriors Combine with Naruto XD


----------



## ToxinMoogle (Jun 20, 2007)

Chrono Cross + Kingdom Hearts = That might happen... but not likely.
Ahhh.... Sweet dreams are made of these.


----------



## AnarchicQ (Jun 20, 2007)

WoW meets Morrowind.
Haloid...
Silent Hill and The Suffering.


----------



## Seratuhl (Jun 20, 2007)

A Warhammer 40k and Starcraft cross-over....

( Imagines a Dark Archon mind-controlling a Tyranid Bio Titan )


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 21, 2007)

Damn you Seratuhl, beat me to it. 

Well, then Warhammer 40k and Halo, I love them both so much.


----------



## setun (Jun 22, 2007)

I'd lose it entirely if one of the Resident Evil games had Richter Belmont come out and help your character fight back zombies with his "Holier-than-thou" whip lol...


----------



## Seratuhl (Jun 22, 2007)

CommodoreKitty said:
			
		

> Damn you Seratuhl, beat me to it.
> 
> Well, then Warhammer 40k and Halo, I love them both so much.



And you've just beaten me to my next idea....
But imagine Starcraft with an AvP crossover


----------



## RatchetSly (Jul 11, 2007)

Ratchet & Clank and StarFox is a good idea, although it'd never happen. Insomniac Games only makes games for Sony consoles and (whoever does the StarFox games) has so far only made games for Nintendo consoles.

One can still hope though.


----------



## Meliz (Apr 7, 2008)

halo and halflife, so gordon freeman can beat the shit out of that mc pussy and get all this fanboy complaining over with.

also, little girl games and killzone. just the hellghast landing on the disney princess planet or something and effectively and expeditiously wipe out the lot of those snotty crybabies. or just hellghast using their tanks to run down puppies from nintendogs or something and there's one hellghast holding a "stop" sign + pole swinging it wildly kicking the tank driver in the head "drive me closer! i want to hit it with my stick!" that would be teh awesome.

orrrrrrrr

GTA and killzone. you're a hellghast, in a city under hellghast rule, and there's rebels, and you steal cars and run over people and clear buildings and... yeah, so i like the hellghast. big deal.

also, i'd love some hellghast troops in the next super smash bros. yeah. for the nintendo DX.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 7, 2008)

RatchetSly said:
			
		

> Ratchet & Clank and StarFox is a good idea, although it'd never happen. Insomniac Games only makes games for Sony consoles and (whoever does the StarFox games) has so far only made games for Nintendo consoles.


The Starfox games are first-party, meaning that Nintendo themselves own the rights to the series.


----------



## nurematsu (Apr 7, 2008)

As has been said before, Halo and Metroid


----------



## Dusty (Apr 8, 2008)

Team Fortress 2 vs Team Fortress Classic to finally settle all those damn threads on STEAM


----------



## Dayken (Apr 8, 2008)

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c234/yareyaredaze/BEHOLD.jpg

(In other words, I'd love to see a Marvel vs. Capcom 3, even though Capcom's contract with Marvel ran out a long time ago.)


----------



## Kasseth (Apr 9, 2008)

I would like to see Ash from the Evil Dead series show up in a Resident Evil game.  That would just rock.  Especially if he was a playable character.

Not likely to happen, though, due to licensing issues and the somewhat different nature of the undead in Evil Dead versus Resident Evil.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 9, 2008)

Dayken said:
			
		

> http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c234/yareyaredaze/BEHOLD.jpg
> 
> (In other words, I'd love to see a Marvel vs. Capcom 3, even though Capcom's contract with Marvel ran out a long time ago.)



that was so win. Yes, they do need to make a MvC3.


----------



## chronoteeth (Apr 9, 2008)

I WANNA SEE SORA AND CLOUD MEET LINK, SAMUS, SOME ANIME CHARACTERS, AND ALSO CHARACTERS FROM OTHER FFs CAUSE THAT'D BE AWESOME AND KAWAII AND DESU ^_____^

But really, I wouldn't mind see lara croft and that one guy (Drake? I havn't played it in awhile) from drake's fortune.


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 13, 2008)

BloodRedFox said:
			
		

> What I'd like to see: A Kingdom Hearts game for Wii with Nintendo characters along with Square and Disney characters.
> 
> Why it might not happen: While having Square, Disney, and Nintendo characters all in one game would be awesome, there may be too many legalites to work out.



Ivvve heard KH3 will be on Wii but nintendo characters on it? Notso likely.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 14, 2008)

Final Fantasy X or Sonic meets any survival horror game out there, preferably Clock Tower with The Scissorman.

Reason: I WANNA SEE TIDUS AND CREAM GET KILLED BY A GIGANTIC PAIR OF GARDEN SHEARS!


----------



## Fou-lu (Apr 14, 2008)

No More Heroes and Star Wars: Beam Katana vs. Light Saber!


----------



## AlexX (Apr 14, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy X or Sonic meets any survival horror game out there, preferably Clock Tower with The Scissorman.
> 
> Reason: I WANNA SEE TIDUS AND CREAM GET KILLED BY A GIGANTIC PAIR OF GARDEN SHEARS!


I'd personally rather see Marine and a large array of the emo FF protaginsts get skewered, first.


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 14, 2008)

yugioh meets bakugan XD


----------



## AlexX (Apr 14, 2008)

Rin Chambers said:
			
		

> yugioh meets bakugan XD


Better idea: yugioh vs Duel Masters

Yes, Duel Monsters vs Duel Masters. Who's the ripoff of who!?


----------



## Lumpy (Apr 15, 2008)

i used to think mario and sonic was impossible


----------



## kitetsu (Apr 15, 2008)

DMC x BloodRayne


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 15, 2008)

Metroid and Iron Man.  Yeah, it'd require time travel or universe-hopping, but it'd still be awesome.  Besides, their armor colors match!

Throw in some Halo and you've got the trifecta.


----------



## eternal_flare (Apr 15, 2008)

Duel monster VS Magic the gathering, I mean look at the status parameter, even though they both use lifepoint system.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 15, 2008)

Half Life x Legend of Zelda

Mis-ter Freeman, meet your ancestor...


----------



## thebeast76 (Apr 27, 2008)

Counter-Strike: Source + World of Warcraft


----------



## Kajet (Apr 27, 2008)

WOW vs TES, see what's the better rpg.
Capcom vs Hudson soft? 

DOOM, Unreal Tournament, Time Splitters, Metroid Prime, Quakes 1-4 um... Half Life... and Red Faction vs Halo.


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Apr 27, 2008)

nintendo sega
hey they halfway did it


----------



## Kajet (Apr 27, 2008)

Alex Kidd VS Luigi, Battle of the worthless mascots


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 27, 2008)

Chrome Hounds + Mech Assault + Gundam + Armored Core

In an world ravaged by war, many nations are scrambling to have the best weapons and technology available. Many of the small factions only have armies Hounds and Mechs with a few ACs to lead them first to go in and last line of defense.

Of course with all this technology the richest factions are able to have their own stations in orbit some may have Gundam capabilities for space warfare.

Single player you can choose to go through in many different factions. Starting off small with only Mechs and Hounds doing small time missions building up power, money, and territory for your faction. In the end you will gain access to ACs and take out stations and bases while trying to keep damage to actual buildings to a minimum. Whatever you don't damage you can claim for yourself and use for your faction.

If you choose a richer faction you may start off with an AC and will have to fend off countless amounts of Hounds while pushing their lines back and taking their bases.

You may choose to use an AC, control an army of mechs from a station, or go in as a mech, if you die in a mech (as they are much weaker) you may take control of another mech (Battlefield console style).

After destroying or neutralizing all other factions a faction from deep space who fled from Earth at the beginning of the entire world has built up its own large army and you must scavenge the rest of you can from the Earth or team up with whats left of the other factions to fend them off and destroy them.

Err... yeah..

-Onyx


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 27, 2008)

Megaman X and Metroid.


----------



## kitetsu (Apr 28, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> Chrome Hounds + Mech Assault + Gundam + Armored Core
> 
> In an world ravaged by war, many nations are scrambling to have the best weapons and technology available. Many of the small factions only have armies Hounds and Mechs with a few ACs to lead them first to go in and last line of defense.
> 
> ...




Question is, will Human Plus/OP-INTENSIFY and all the anti-energy armor be enough for Wing Gundam's broken-ass lazor ryfuls?


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 28, 2008)

Quick boost out of the way. Easy.

But I don't actually know a lot about Gundam :/

-Onyx


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 28, 2008)

Let's kick Gundam Wing out of the equation entirely and deal solely with the UC series (classic, 0080/0083, 08th team, Zeta, ZZ, Char's Counterattack, F91, Victory, etc.). It'd probably make more sense that way (Zeon much? Neo-Zeon, even? Crossbone Vanguard? lololol), and the result would be more balanced units and mass-produced units that, unlike Wing, have actual armor and not plotanium so thin they explode if you breathe on them much less chop an arm off. Plus the prototypes and customs aren't quite as ridiculous -- it's the skill of the pilot in the end (though, in Amuro's case, the skill of the pilot pushed the strength of the unit beyond designed operating ranges).


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 28, 2008)

The faction that comes out of deep space can always have an over powered AC.. Or whatever we should call it. And the ACs are put in a position like the mechs on earth. If you die you can take control of another since that one is so overpowered.

But then again this is just off the top of my head.

-Onyx


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 30, 2008)

FoxyStitch47 said:


> How about Dynasty Warriors Combine with Naruto XD



You mean, the ultimate in Ear-Raping experience? (English AND Japanese)


----------



## thebeast76 (Apr 30, 2008)

GTA:IV + Portal
DISCUSS!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 30, 2008)

Halo Universe vs. StarWars Universe as a RTS.  That would be an awesome war.

This discussion was a hot topic in the Halo3 forum.


----------



## EricTheMoogle (Apr 30, 2008)

Transformers and...  well, a lot of things actually.  It'd be like:  "Hey, what if the ark/allspark/insert-macguffin-here had landed on such-n-such planet instead of earth?"  C'mon, you know it's possible (barring legalities and such).


----------



## gunnerboy (Apr 30, 2008)

oblivion and assasins creed.
that would be so badass!


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Apr 30, 2008)

Animal Crossing + Silent Hill


----------



## Entlassen (Apr 30, 2008)

A Warhammer 40,000 game with Gears of War style gameplay, and you can command your men Battalion Wars style. Also, music by E Nomine (not that that has to do with games, but that would be effin' awesome).

Otherwise, Half-Life and Command & Conquer (Tiberian Series). Not just Headcrabs this time...Tiberian Headcrabs!


----------



## thebeast76 (Oct 13, 2008)

Mark Ecko's Getting Up + Assassin's Creed + Saints Row

Bombing and piecing meets intense parkour-esque action plus urban warfare.
Obligatory thread bump powers ACTIVATE!


----------



## nurematsu (Oct 13, 2008)

Some of the crossovers that would be fun to see:
Metroid + Halo
Disgaea + Advance Wars
Mario universe + Sonic universe (almost like that Crash/Spyro crossover, only better)


----------



## AlexX (Oct 13, 2008)

nurematsu said:


> Mario universe + Sonic universe (almost like that Crash/Spyro crossover, only better)


Um... You do realize that's been done, right? Or do you mean a legitimate platformer with them? 'Cause that would indeed be nice...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 13, 2008)

*Capcom vs. Nintendo vs. Tatsunoko vs. Sega vs. Namco vs. Konami vs. Bandai Vs. Square-Enix *

I did this already....


----------



## Keaoden (Oct 14, 2008)

SSBM+B vs Soul calibur II+III

Nightmare X Samus....

That would be an awesome fight.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 14, 2008)

A Capcom crossover featuring Talbain/Gallon, or a Darkstalkers IV.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 14, 2008)

A Mario and Sonic game that isn't a sports or free for all fighting game. Preferably in Action or RPG format.


----------



## nurematsu (Oct 14, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Um... You do realize that's been done, right? Or do you mean a legitimate platformer with them? 'Cause that would indeed be nice...



Of course I'm talking about a legit platformer. I'm quite aware that Mario and Sonic have appeared in the same game twice now. I'd just like to see a platformer/adventure game that stars both of them. (Mario Bros. Z, anyone?)


----------



## thebeast76 (Oct 14, 2008)

To cross movies and video games, I'd require a mix of
Army of Darkness
and
Resident Evil 4


----------



## Lukar (Oct 14, 2008)

Rouge2 said:


> Well, I would like to see Derek Styles, Angie Thompson, and Mario in a game.



Trauma Center: Mario Mix

- Features FIVE not-so-exciting operations!
- Play as Derek and Angie as they go through pipes and meet Mario, who needs breast implants to impress Toad Bowser!
- No Wi-Fi or multiplayer!
- Get Under the Knife 2 instead of this!


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 15, 2008)

Lukar said:


> Trauma Center: Mario Mix
> 
> - Features FIVE not-so-exciting operations!
> - Play as Derek and Angie as they go through pipes and meet Mario, who needs breast implants to impress Toad Bowser!
> ...


 
Okay, i'll take your advice on the last part, but if you ever do this again, i'll be forced to kill you.


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Oct 15, 2008)

Tekken vs Soul calibur.
Master Chief meets Solid Snake


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 15, 2008)

a Mario game like Fire Emblem... that would be awesome


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Oct 15, 2008)

A game similar to super smash bros but one with only Playstation characters and one Xbox character


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh, yeah: Master Chief meets Samus Aran.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 15, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Oh, yeah: Master Chief meets Samus Aran.



they already met:


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 15, 2008)

Good Lord...


----------



## nurematsu (Oct 16, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Oh, yeah: Master Chief meets Samus Aran.



I would also like to reference 'Haloid'. It's an amazing fan-made movie that I'm too lazy to post a link to  (just look it up on youtube, it's bound to be there... or somewhere...)


----------



## thebeast76 (Oct 18, 2008)

Gran Turismo 4 meets Midnight Club 3: DUB Edition


----------



## phantomteddybear (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't really know if this qualifies as a crossover, but I would like to see Metroid Fusion remade with the Quake 3 Engine for PC, but it needs to take place on Deep Space Nine. This would so rock for so many reasons. And it should either alternate between first and third person, or should have an either/or option like Elder Scrolls 3. 

I would also like to see a Metal Gear Solid/Tenchu: Stealth Assassin crossover. Again, would rock so hard for so many reasons.



I apologize for adding this, but my best friend insists. He wants a cross between Super Mario Brothers and Leisure Suit Larry. I do NOT know what is wrong with this man.


----------



## Laze (Dec 8, 2008)

Silent Hill meets Mario Kart.

Something about playing as a Bubble Headed Nurse in a dinky little go-cart chucking banana peels at James Sunderland around coursed based loosely on key places in the Silent Hill mythos makes me giggle an awful lot. Or having Heather pipped at the post by some first place only homing missile by Pyramid Head, only to get taken out by a power star'd Closer as it power-slides round the last corner.   

Considering how Team Silent are letting any old hacks have a go it's possible we may actually see this at some point.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 8, 2008)

Ratchet vs. Jak 
XD


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 8, 2008)

Meh... i'd prefer Clank vs. Daxter.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 8, 2008)

Silent Hill and Resident Evil.

Good God, that would be a twisted blood bath of a series!

Metroid Series and Halo

This would be cool having Samus and the Master Chief team up.

Gears of War and Doom

Star Fox characters in a Mass Effect style setting.

Grand Theft Auto and Twisted Metal

1) Hijack demolition car. 2) Battle other Twisted Metal contestants.

Sly Cooper characters and Crash Bandicoot characters.


----------



## MayDay (Dec 9, 2008)

Laze said:


> Silent Hill meets Mario Kart.



...lol? Just for laughs, I wouldn't mind buying this XD

My ideal crossover? A strategy game that involves...
Halo, Star-Fox, Starcraft, Metroid, Star Wars, (Insert sci-fi game here)

Star-Fox vs the Covenant....who would win?


----------



## Range (Dec 9, 2008)

diarmaidhuthence said:


> I'd like to see NamcoxCapcom out in Europe. If only because it's the closest we'll ever get to a new 2D game from them.


Hey! Don't hog it over in England, the US wants some NamcoxCapcom love too D:


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 9, 2008)

Star Wars meets Halo.

Empire VS the Covenant. Oooo...


----------



## psion (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow, this thread's been revived?


Anyway, back on topic:  Starcraft AND Dawn of War.

No reason why, other then to make countless whiny fanboys in both camps froath in rage.


----------

